

Socializing Your Emails: Advanced Tactics That Boost Engagement - ronsela
http://www.pagewiz.com/blog/email-marketing/socializing-emails-engagement

======
ronsela
Reports of the death of email are wildly exaggerated. Seventy-five percent of
adults – across all age groups except 65+ – prefer companies communicate with
them through email. With various studies showing 4000% ROI on email marketing,
companies should love email back.

